# menu bar missing from outlook 2003



## ppappas (May 20, 2006)

After upgrading from office 2000 pro to office 2003 standard, I can't get the menu bar to show up on outlook. The other tool bars are there, but main menu bar is missing. The tool bar options dialog does no good. This is happening only on one of the two users I have configured on the system. On the other use account, eveything is fine. Also, the other office applications (work, excel & powerpoint) are fine for both user accounts. Both user account are admin users. I have place a support request into microsoft, but I am trying to cover all my bases. I also tried to reinstall office, but that made no difference. I have also run through all the MS updates, both for XP pro and Office 2003. Except for trying a complete uninstall and then reinstall, I don't know what to try next. Does anyone have any ideas? Anyone seen this before?
Thanks!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Which menu bar? The standard, formatting?? Are you sure it hasn't just been slid over so it looks like it's nit there or at the bottom of the window?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Try hitting Alt-V to bring up the missing "View". Then click on Toolbars and select Customize. Under Toolbars tab, be sure there is a tick beside "menu bar".


----------



## ppappas (May 20, 2006)

It's the main menu bar (file, edit, view, etc..), and its nowhere to be found. I am able to get to the customize tool bar dialog by right clicking in the tool bar area and the "menu bar" option is checked. In fact I can't uncheck it. As a workaround, I can create a custom tool bar and add any command to it that I like, but that of course doesn't solve my problem or explain why the upgrade on one user account went fine, while the other has this issue. Thanks anyway for the suggestions.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I wish I could be more helpful. Hopefully someone else will have the answer for you.


----------



## ppappas (May 20, 2006)

Well, a suggestion from the Microsoft Community forum solved my problem. Deleting the file named outcdm.dat in the C:\Documents and Settings\\Application Data\Microsoft\Outlook folder did the trick. The only hick-up I had was finding this file. I first used the search facility to look for the file on the hard drive, but it was not found. Then the person who suggested deleting this file told me where to look and sure enough it was there.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm glad you got it sorted and thanks for letting us know what solved it.


----------



## fixma (Dec 20, 2006)

Where did you locate the file? I am having the same problem.

thanks, mike


----------



## bob99999 (May 31, 2007)

The file is *outcmd.dat*

Great tip, by the way, worked for me !


----------

